# Coils



## CraftyZA (15/11/13)

Just to get an idea of what is used out there...
Do you prefer Kantal or NiChrome

What size is your ideal size for:

Genesis
Dripping
Other including micro coils or other types of tanks.

For me, I have no real gripe or preference between either one of them. I have over pulsed kanthal a few times and let it burn out, but that is more my own mistake than a diff between Kanthal and NiChrome. However, It would appear that NiChome is a little tougher perhaps?
Sizes:
Genesis 3/4 wrap 30 Gauge. This gives me 1.3 ohm. Works every time. I'm now at a point where I only have to pulse or poke it 1 out of every 3 builds.

Dripping. Still trying to work this one out. Tried 32 Gauge, and 30 Gauge between 1 and 1.3 ohm. Only once did I get an awesome vape, and that was with unknown material that was lying around. Also came in at 0.8 ohm.

Other:
Ithaka I build with ready wire. Not sure of the thickness since I buy each piece by resistance. It is Kanthal, and Silver wire. There I'm using 2 ohm wires, or 1.5 ohm wires.
Rocket. Been using 34 and 32 gauge NiChrome. Not that great. Will try with 30 next.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (15/11/13)

This is where my noobiness comes out... I have no idea what you're talking about

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

I do micro coils. Currently preferring 28g Kanthal wrapping to 0.8 to 1.0 ohms. Just received some 26g NiChrome, which I have yet to try. Using a mech Reo so that is akin to dripping. Did the Rocket on micro coil with 28g Kanthal at 1.2 ohms. Vaped real well, but too much trouble to position and fit the coil for this lazy a$$.


----------



## Derick (15/11/13)

Only bad thing I hve heard about NiChrome is that it has a metalic taste - then again others swear by it - I think once again it is going to be a thing of personal taste


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

Derick said:


> Only bad thing I hve heard about NiChrome is that it has a metalic taste - then again others swear by it - I think once again it is going to be a thing of personal taste


 Interesting, will let you know how I find it. So, how do you coil Derick - or do you just take pre-made stuff from the store?


----------



## Derick (15/11/13)

I play around with the rsst from time to time, and usually make around a 1 Ohm coil with 30G kanthal. I have a screwdriver that has a shaft of the perfect size. My mesh I taper slightly so that the coil can fit easily from the one end and have a nice snug fit on the business end - I find that a nice tight fit around the mesh cancels out a lot of hotspot problems.

Next I want to try 32g but a micro-coil design on mesh - see what happens

But honestly for me, a mini protank or a protank tastes perfectly fine - the RBA stuff I do more because I am DIY kinda guy - I like figuring out how to do something that I can't do yet - But also, this knowledge comes in handy when I have customers with questions


----------



## TylerD (15/11/13)

I want to try this next. Looks interesting.
Anybody tried this before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

Attached a tutorial from the guy who taught me about SS wicks on a micro coil. I got it right pretty well, but again too much work for this lazy ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (15/11/13)

Ah nice, thanks Andre - will give it a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (15/11/13)

Nichrome supose to have lower heat resistance if u googlw i found an intresting article that compared the 2 .. personaly didnt try nichrome yet obly kanthol in 28 30 and 32gauge and flat ribon in 0.5mm

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (15/11/13)

Okay, did a build on the nimbus. 2 x 1.2 ohm coils with 30awe. 0.6 is warm, so I drilled the holes out to 2mm and YES! Wat I wanted! Short draws, with heaps of clouds! Even tasted that amarula choc cream of mine and it is awesome! Very impressed with my progress into vaping! All thanks to you guys. Brain picking 101.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

So you inspired me to build that 26g NiChrome micro. ID (inner diameter) of 1.5mm. First one was about 10 wraps, measuring at 0.4 ohms. Too low for me. Tried around 13 wraps - 0.45 ohms. Tried again with about 16 wraps - 0.5 ohms. Thought what the ... and torched it pretty thoroughly on the K100. Measured again - 0.9 ohm, my spot. Measured with another device, same 0.9. Don't know why that happened? Anyhow wicked it with cotton, on my Reo and vaped. Good clouds, better than 28g Kanthal and good throat hit. But a bad metallic/industrial taste, and I persisted for about an hour and a half without it getting better. The flavour of the juice almost not there at all. Rewicked with silica to eliminate the cotton as culprit, but same result. It also takes about 2 seconds to heat up, which irritates. The atty becomes too hot for my liking. Probably overcooks the juice. So, that is why I have about 19.8 metres of 26g NiChrome in my wasted tries drawer.
Measured on that nifty resistance meter acquired from Skyblue. Wet cotton wick - took the picture after the first vape.





Coil up closer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (15/11/13)

Oh wow. Imwas under the impression that meter can only go as low as 1ohm? That what the internet said. Ok, now i want one!!!!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (15/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Oh wow. Imwas under the impression that meter can only go as low as 1ohm? That what the internet said. Ok, now i want one!!!!


 How low can it go ? Need it to go to at least .4 thn i wnt need tp use the multimtre anymore 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (15/11/13)

Their web site says it can go as low as 0.01 - so you're covered. Also nice and stable base to insert and position your coil.


----------



## JacV (30/11/13)

Matthee said:


> So you inspired me to build that 26g NiChrome micro. ID (inner diameter) of 1.5mm. First one was about 10 wraps, measuring at 0.4 ohms. Too low for me. Tried around 13 wraps - 0.45 ohms. Tried again with about 16 wraps - 0.5 ohms. Thought what the ... and torched it pretty thoroughly on the K100. Measured again - 0.9 ohm, my spot. Measured with another device, same 0.9. Don't know why that happened? Anyhow wicked it with cotton, on my Reo and vaped. Good clouds, better than 28g Kanthal and good throat hit. But a bad metallic/industrial taste, and I persisted for about an hour and a half without it getting better. The flavour of the juice almost not there at all. Rewicked with silica to eliminate the cotton as culprit, but same result. It also takes about 2 seconds to heat up, which irritates. The atty becomes too hot for my liking. Probably overcooks the juice. So, that is why I have about 19.8 metres of 26g NiChrome in my wasted tries drawer.
> Measured on that nifty resistance meter acquired from Skyblue. Wet cotton wick - took the picture after the first vape.
> 
> 
> ...


 
How in the sweet moses did you get it coiled that nice, please advise....


----------



## Andre (30/11/13)

Had lots of help by using the Darkzero jig, pictured with my Reo Grand below. Darkzero is a member on the ecf forum. You can PM him on that forum. Also below is a video, which uses the jig and gives good tips on building micro coils. I do not pre-torch the wire.


----------



## JacV (30/11/13)

Thanks dude... Will help LOADS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/11/13)

Prior to the jig, I used a c-clamp and drill bit, which worked quite well.


----------



## JacV (30/11/13)

I think thats the way forward. C-clamp and drill bit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (30/11/13)

Matthee said:


> I do micro coils. Currently preferring 28g Kanthal wrapping to 0.8 to 1.0 ohms. Just received some 26g NiChrome, which I have yet to try. Using a mech Reo so that is akin to dripping. Did the Rocket on micro coil with 28g Kanthal at 1.2 ohms. Vaped real well, but too much trouble to position and fit the coil for this lazy a$$.


 
This is pretty much how Build my coils too. I just can't vape anything below 15W so I aim for 0.7 - 0.8.

Personally I use 28g round and various size ribbons Vapowire which are all Kanthal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/13)

Wow guys, fantastic commentary. Way beyond me for now. But fun to read. You would think reading this it is a forum for something totally different to vapers LOL.

Andre, i love the photo of the Grand. Looks great. Is that the normal Silver colour?
Also, loved your photos. What camera you using?


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Wow guys, fantastic commentary. Way beyond me for now. But fun to read. You would think reading this it is a forum for something totally different to vapers LOL.
> 
> Andre, i love the photo of the Grand. Looks great. Is that the normal Silver colour?
> Also, loved your photos. What camera you using?


That is the tumbled raw aluminium, my favourite. The camera is a little Canon Powershot SX260HS.


----------



## CraftyZA (1/12/13)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Personally I use 28g round and various size ribbons Capo wire which are all Kanthal.



I just wrapped my first coils with 28g. Normally i do 30g
7 wraps per side put me on a solid 0.7 ohm. 
Takes about 1 sec to hit temp, but after that it's smooth sailing. Testing it with a 50/50 custard nipple juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/13)

@Andre - I love that colour too. Looks classic
As for the camera - it takes wonderful photos. I must try taking some pics with my Canon (I have a similar small camera). So far, its been a bit easier to do it on the iPad and upload immediately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I just wrapped my first coils with 28g. Normally i do 30g
> 7 wraps per side put me on a solid 0.7 ohm.
> Takes about 1 sec to hit temp, but after that it's smooth sailing. Testing it with a 50/50 custard nipple juice


 
Which atty?
I wish I could find a damn drip tip adapter for my ithaka. The stock one gets hot at 0.5ohms.
1 ohm was too slow and cool for me. 0.5 is a little too hot. Suck a ***** to build  I'll try again for 0.7

Reactions: Like 1


----------

